# When Are Neighbors TOO Neighborly?



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Answer: When it starts to affect your relationship with friends and family. 

I know I just answered my own question, but we just don't know what to do about it. We have a situation with one set of neighbors who are constantly at our house. They are weekenders, but this is our full time home. When they come in for the weekend, as soon as they get settled, they head in our direction and will hang out the ENTIRE weekend, and include themselves in our meals, drinks, activities, etc. The real problem is that when we invite friends and family over for the weekend and want to spend time with them, the neighbors infiltrate the party and expect to be part of the festivities. Needless to say, we can't ever have candid conversations with friends or family about "stuff" you normally talk about because of the uninvited neighbors. It's gotten to the point where certain friends and family won't even come visit anymore, or will only come on a weekday when they know the weekenders won't be there. I've tried to make some pointed comments to the neighbors about this situation, but it just rolls right off of their back. My wife is way too nice to say anything derogatory. The neighbors are actually very nice people and I don't want to start a feud, I just want them to respect our home, our space and our relationships with friends and family. I just don't know how to go about it. With the upcoming Memorial Day Weekend, we invited friends up for the weekend, but are already tense about this situation because we (and our friends) know what's coming. Anybody else ever dealt with this and have a good solution without causing an all out feud with neighbors who are actually pretty good people?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just going to have to be honest with them. I don't believe it is going to start a feud, but feelings will be hurt.

I have actually seen neighborhood relationships completely implode to the point that a couple of households actually moved, LOL!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

The best thing you can do is be up front and honest with them. Anything less and there could be even worse misunderstanding. 

If you are upfront and honest with them and they get angry anyway well.............................


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree with above, BUUUTT it will not matter how you go about it, Feelings will be hurt and may complicate neighborly content. Been there


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Just answer the door completely naked. That should stop them from just dropping over.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Break out the fishbowl next time they're over and see how they react. It might backfire on you though so ya better be ready to follow through if they're in to it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We had that 'problem' here as well. We solved it by putting up an electric gate at the road which we keep closed when we aren't in the mood for drop-in visitors & screening phone calls.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As they leave have you ever said "We will invite you back before long" .... or "You are welcome back anytime we invite you" ?


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

SeaOx 230C said:


> The best thing you can do is be up front and honest with them. Anything less and there could be even worse misunderstanding.
> 
> If you are upfront and honest with them and they get angry anyway well.............................


This.

To clarify - if you beat around the bush in your explanation they will not take the hint. You must be both polite and direct to get you message across.

Also, the fact that they don't see their constant intrusion as rude, tells volumes about who these people are.

This will most likely cause them to never come over again - and it will be THEIR fault, not yours.

TWG


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Sometimes snide remarks don't get their attention and a 2 X 4 between the eyes is required to get their attention. Difficult situation but better to hurt their feelings than continue your anxiety.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Agree with wr ranch. Either you confront them in a nice way, or you build a fence. I built a fence.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> We had that 'problem' here as well. We solved it by putting up an electric gate at the road which we keep closed when we aren't in the mood for drop-in visitors & screening phone calls.


Ranch, we've thought about that, but the way our property is configured, it's not feasible.

My wife and I joked about doing an outdoor flag to signal when it's ok for the neighbors to come over and when it's not. Kind of like the old Pancho's mexican buffet where you raised the flag to signal for the waiter to bring more food...LOL


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Answer your door wearing a speedo a couple of times. They will start calling first.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just tell them that you enjoy their visits but if they want to come over they need to call and make sure that you do not have other plans or guests at the house.


Being PC about something like this isn't going to help you at all.


TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is the neighbors wife hot?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is the neighbors wife hot?


No. My wife's the hot one...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SetDaHook said:


> No. My wife's the hot one...


Good deal! :cheers:


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> No. My wife's the hot one...


Scratch the fishbowl idea then.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Tell them everyone is pitching in bringing potatoes, salad, etc, could they bring the ribeyes?


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

lend them some money, you'll never see them again


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Burn their house down so they will stop coming on the weekends.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> Ranch, we've thought about that, but the way our property is configured, it's not feasible.
> 
> My wife and I joked about doing an outdoor flag to signal when it's ok for the neighbors to come over and when it's not. Kind of like the old Pancho's mexican buffet where you raised the flag to signal for the waiter to bring more food...LOL


How bout the old tie on the doorknob.

On a serious note, maybe you could tell them you are having friends or family down and maybe you could get together the next time they are in town.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

We closed on our construction loan today and will be building in the middle of the woods. Our closest neighbor is 1/2 mile away as the crow flies. I don't expect visitors too often, and I like it that way. Sorry about your neighbors.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

All you had to do is tell me this, to my face. But NOOO! You had to post this on 2cool... You understand, this means war!

Anywho, my house is the local hangout, drop by unannounced party house. I've flat out told folks, including my wife, "No one is allowed over today." There's nothing selfish about wanting your own time, or who you chose to spend it with. Just tell them, "we love y'all, but this weekend/day I'm spending it with (fill in the blank). If they can't entertain themselves, and get pissy about it. Oh well, no big loss in my book.

Of course I second the motion, of burning down their house.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What are we having for Memorial Day?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

MarkU said:


> *All you had to do is tell me this, to my face. But NOOO! You had to post this on 2cool... You understand, this means war!*
> 
> Anywho, my house is the local hangout, drop by unannounced party house. I've flat out told folks, including my wife, "No one is allowed over today." There's nothing selfish about wanting your own time, or who you chose to spend it with. Just tell them, "we love y'all, but this weekend/day I'm spending it with (fill in the blank). If they can't entertain themselves, and get pissy about it. Oh well, no big loss in my book.
> 
> Of course I second the motion, of burning down their house.


Mark, I tried throwing out hints to you but you never caught on!! Just Kidding. I wish it were that easy!! I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and say what's on my mind. I just have to do it before too many Bud Lites!!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

So far I like:
answer the door naked
lend them money you wont ever see them again
tell them to bring ribeyes, but not near as much as the other two.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Introduce them to your invited guests as "The Herpes".


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the direct approach but it's all in how you say it.


Another idea is the opposite of lending them money. Ask them if they will loan you $50,000. You can't pay them back right now but in a few months when that "CD" matures. If they say "No," ask them every time you see them. They will avoid you like the plague.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

As mentioned before, answer the door naked and tell them it is swingers night at your house. They should turn and run if not lock the door as fast as possible then ask to borrow money.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

You may want to walk over to their crib, and drop the bomb. I'm thinking they see y'all as their best friends. Being on their home turf saves them the walk of shame.

Boundaries have to be set, enforced and maintained. Build the Wall! And let the good ones in!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Time to man up and be honest.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would try going somewhere on weekends.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Just tell them that you enjoy their visits but if they want to come over they need to call and make sure that you do not have other plans or guests at the house.
> 
> Being PC about something like this isn't going to help you at all.
> 
> TH


This right here seems the simplest and best advice I've seen on this issue! If they have a problem with that, you don't want to maintain that friendship anyway.

Edit to say, delivering this message on their turf rather than yours would also be better as posted so they don't have to take that "walk of shame"...


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask if they are swingers...


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Just be honest and walk over like said above and just tell them like you just told us. " You and your wife would like some alone time with your personal friends and family , could you and your family just respect our wishes ?" Not trying to be ugly but we all have some personal issues that we would like to catch up on with our friends. If they don't get that then lock the door and put up the fence...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Sign him up for 2cool, tell him its a great site with lots of good information.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Send them this link... LOL, I borrow that line from Dear Arby.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would sit down and tell it like it is. We really like y'all but we also really cherish our alone time and time with family. We will still have our times, but sometimes we need our time. Just call before you come please.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

SetDaHook said:


> No. My wife's the hot one...


Then if you go the answer the door naked route...
Be sure itâ€™s you and not ur hot wife that opens the door


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

redduck said:


> Just answer the door completely naked. That should stop them from just dropping over.


Exactly what I was thinking, making it obvious you have a weekend of buggery planned....


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I'm always afraid of a neighbor inviting us to their hot tub to "get to know us better". Try that (even if you don't have a hot tub). The downside is they may take you up on it :biggrin:


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Tarzan would dig a hole in front of the door and camouflage it.:smile:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL... reminds me of a former neighbor. He called and invited our family for smoked salmon that he prepared on the grill/smoker.
After dinner, he asked that I pay as it was expensive salmon.

We finally tagged him as; â€œThe man who stands too closeâ€

I was going to say... every time they come over ask to borrow $200... 
and never pay him back. But, promise you will someday.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

SetDaHook said:


> Answer: When it starts to affect your relationship with friends and family.
> 
> I know I just answered my own question, but we just don't know what to do about it. We have a situation with one set of neighbors who are constantly at our house. They are weekenders, but this is our full time home. When they come in for the weekend, as soon as they get settled, they head in our direction and will hang out the ENTIRE weekend, and include themselves in our meals, drinks, activities, etc. The real problem is that when we invite friends and family over for the weekend and want to spend time with them, the neighbors infiltrate the party and expect to be part of the festivities. Needless to say, we can't ever have candid conversations with friends or family about "stuff" you normally talk about because of the uninvited neighbors. It's gotten to the point where certain friends and family won't even come visit anymore, or will only come on a weekday when they know the weekenders won't be there. I've tried to make some pointed comments to the neighbors about this situation, but it just rolls right off of their back. My wife is way too nice to say anything derogatory. The neighbors are actually very nice people and I don't want to start a feud, *I just want them to respect our home, our space and our relationships with friends and family. *I just don't know how to go about it. With the upcoming Memorial Day Weekend, we invited friends up for the weekend, but are already tense about this situation because we (and our friends) know what's coming. Anybody else ever dealt with this and have a good solution without causing an all out feud with neighbors who are actually pretty good people?


Tell them that you like them as neighbors but (see above in bold). If they are reasonable they will understand that. If not, then to hell with them.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

SetDaHook said:


> Ranch, we've thought about that, but the way our property is configured, it's not feasible.
> 
> My wife and I joked about doing an outdoor flag to signal when it's ok for the neighbors to come over and when it's not. Kind of like the old Pancho's mexican buffet where you raised the flag to signal for the waiter to bring more food...LOL


No the flag was for the sopaipillas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Figure out who the message needs to come from....and who should receive the message. Sometimes the guys can work things out better, sometimes it's the ladies.

Whoever does this needs to make it a quiet moment where honest / heartfelt discussions can be had. It sounds like you like these folks, you just want some boundaries. And that's ok.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> No the flag was for the sopaipillas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it was for any food that you wanted more of.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> No, it was for any food that you wanted more of.


Yep


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

"Hey neighbor, I have some friends coming over that I haven't seen in a very long time. I would really appreciate it if you give us some space this weekend so we can catch up"

And btw I have friends and family coming over the next 9 weekends as well.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

I donâ€™t Have much to add other than I agree with many of the post above. Honesty is (almost) always best. All I want to add is please give us an update after you do it. Inquiring minds want to know. LOL


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Pitch them on a MLM program every time they come over.

Start dropping in on them, just walk in and help yourself to the Single Malt and cigars.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Just lie*



loco4fishn said:


> I donâ€™t Have much to add other than I agree with many of the post above. Honesty is (almost) always best. All I want to add is please give us an update after you do it. Inquiring minds want to know. LOL


Just lie !! Tell them your friends need to talk to yâ€™all privately and you will tell them about when the time is right , if they ask just say it wasnâ€™t a big deal 
Some times a lie is seeped in truth


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Just tell us his name or give us his email address and we will send him a link to 2coolfishing.com strait to this thread. All BS aside tell him the truth and how you feel and YES you will hurt some feelings.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Cook some really nasty food with Keystone light. Or tell them you are really into Scientology.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> We closed on our construction loan today and will be building in the middle of the woods. Our closest neighbor is 1/2 mile away as the crow flies. I don't expect visitors too often, and I like it that way. Sorry about your neighbors.


1/2 mile ainâ€™t enough. Go with the gate thing.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

knock knock. (neighbor)
well hello! How are ya'll ? I'd ask you in but we're getting ready for some weekend guest and are still trying to get it all organized for them. Hope to see you next time you're in town. Slowly close the door with a smile.(you)

Repeat, repeat, repeat. I don't care how nice they are, YOU DON"T NEED THIS.

There are so many ways to do this, but just do it. You all are obviously aggravated by this and they are ruining your life. Its too short to let these pushy types invade your home and privacy. Wish you luck.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> knock knock. (neighbor)
> well hello! How are ya'll ? I'd ask you in but we're getting ready for some weekend guest and are still trying to get it all organized for them. Hope to see you next time you're in town. Slowly close the door with a smile.(you)
> Well you know how we love to help you guys help plan our get togethers. If you don't want us over, just say so...
> Repeat, repeat, repeat. I don't care how nice they are, YOU DON"T NEED THIS.
> ...


As good as this approach is, sometimes there is a certain breed of folks that makes this an either put up with it, or alienate them for life kind of thing.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

* alienate them for life* You don't need this in your life. Lived through a whole sales crew (6) convinced our home was their bar for 8 months, just drop in," they'll fix us drinks" and voila' a party.......every night. We moved, put up a gate and all is right with the world.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> knock knock. (neighbor)
> well hello! How are ya'll ? I'd ask you in but we're getting ready for some weekend guest and are still trying to get it all organized for them. Hope to see you next time you're in town. Slowly close the door with a smile.(you)
> 
> ....Wish you luck.


I change my suggestion to this ^^^^
Alternate wording "I'd ask you in but my better half and I need some alone time right now."


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

This is exactly what I was thinking this morning, when this question was posed.
You just need to train them.You can do it with out hurting feelings.
Make sure your lovely bride is on-board. You mentioned they are nice folks.You probably enjoy their company sometime.
Just seem real hurried and rushed when you answer the door. If you do this carefully,you won't hurt feelings. Then next time have them over. Then the next time tell them you're planning a trip or you're cooking something or make some excuse. And seem real hurried, rushed or anxious. Just kind of alternate and space it out properly and they'll never see it coming.
They just need to be trained. That's all.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Find the cat.


Don't change the box.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Remember his wife (Neighbor) is not hot, BAD MOVE


DCUnger said:


> Ask if they are swingers...


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

All half truths and stories about guests coming will do is fix it for the moment. Causing you to have to tell more half truths and stories as time goes by. Then they figure out your making things up to avoid them and it gets worse.

Just be upfront and honest, if they respect you and are decent people all will be well. If they get mad and go away that's their choice and again all will be well as you don't want friends like that any way.


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

redduck said:


> Just answer the door completely naked. That should stop them from just dropping over.


Unless that was the source of the problem in the first place


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Since they're weekenders they have no need of their own place during the week so why don't you ask them if you could 'borrow' their place during the week for overflow visitors ... make a nuisance of yourself ... bring your next most irritating friends/neighbors with you to their place before they can make it to yours ... basically return fire and sooner or later they will be the ones signaling for a truce at which time you can set the rules that should have been set earlier ... "do unto others before they get a chance ... "

.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

acoastalbender said:


> Since they're weekenders they have no need of their own place during the week so why don't you ask them if you could 'borrow' their place during the week for overflow visitors ... make a nuisance of yourself ... bring your next most irritating friends/neighbors with you to their place before they can make it to yours ... basically return fire and sooner or later they will be the ones signaling for a truce at which time you can set the rules that should have been set earlier ... "do unto others before they get a chance ... "
> 
> .


A real race to the bottom!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lie a little... When they come to the door tell them your wife is not feeling well...migraine, etc...be creative... After about four or five visits they might get the idea...or figure out what you are doing.. Either way you should thin the herd...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Just tell them the truth. If they get mad, no big deal they are only weekenders.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> No. My wife's the hot one...


Pics??


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lots of good advice and some funny suggestions. We get the same thing at our place and we are weekenders. The leaches are quick to figure out. Best call is be direct (and kind), but deliver the message. If they come over and aren't wanted, tell them, 'we are getting ready to run some errands', or whatever and 'we will see you later'. Tell them you are just going to chill out and don't want to hang out. Remember, it is your life. If nothing else works, tell them to Foxtrot Oscar!

Good luck.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I have a solution----

Save your projects until they arrive. Then every time they come over say, "oh hey. Glad you're here. Just about to do the lawn. You can weed eat it while I mow and it'll be so much faster. 
When he's done weedeating, say, you done? Good job. Here's the blower. 

Or hey, glad you are here. I was going to clean out the garage. Etc. etc. 
Seriously. Make them work every time they come over. I promise they will stop coming over so much and until they learn you'll get free labor.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish a select few of my neighbors would get 'Too Neighborly'. 

But don't tell my wife I said that! hahaha.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> knock knock. (neighbor)
> well hello! How are ya'll ? I'd ask you in but we're getting ready for some weekend guest and are still trying to get it all organized for them. Hope to see you next time you're in town. Slowly close the door with a smile.(you)
> 
> Repeat, repeat, repeat. I don't care how nice they are, YOU DON"T NEED THIS.
> ...


This is what i would recommend. Meet them at the door, tell them you have plans (even if it is sit on the couch and watch tv with the wife). Repeat, repeat.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tell them you have the ****s - nobody challenges that one as a reason why you canâ€™t meet up, need to be alone, etc.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You have had a 24 your virus... very contagious!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Iâ€™m going with burn them out but, they may try to invite themselves to stay with yâ€™all every weekend!!!!
Just tell them straight up that they need to schedule their time to be at your house and that you have other friends and family that want to visit without any outsiders being there.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Set up an Amway distributorship. But in doing so, you'll have to assume the risk of alienating all the rest of your friends & family.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Get a stack of â€œthe watchtower â€œ magazines and hand them to them as they walk in the door.. then say â€œIâ€™ve been wanting to talk to you about somethingâ€.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

SetDaHook said:


> Ranch, we've thought about that, but the way our property is configured, it's not feasible.
> 
> My wife and I joked about doing an outdoor flag to signal when it's ok for the neighbors to come over and when it's e it is a private partynot. Kind of like the old Pancho's mexican buffet where you raised the flag to signal for the waiter to bring more food...LOL


I have a universal that all of my friends know. If my garage is open then so is the gathering. If it is closed and you haven't got an invite it is a private party and do not disturb. Nothing personal and has never hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here you go!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

If they feel comfortable enough to walk into your house, you aught to be comfortable enough to tell em to go home. 

We had some neighbors, where we were over or they or over 4-5 nights a week. 

Basically a knock on the back door then walk in, type scenario. 

Weâ€™d just talk about it, hey donâ€™t come over this evening. Or vise Vera.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay now *SetDaHook* , we need to hear how the weekend went!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

wbay2crowded said:


> Set up an Amway distributorship. But in doing so, you'll have to assume the risk of alienating all the rest of your friends & family.


Or any other MLM company. Fastest way to never talk to your friends or family again. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

In for the update!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

WEEKEND UPDATE: Well, we had our friends over as planned. On Saturday afternoon, I was grilling our meal for our gang, when right on cue, here come the weekenders walking over to our house. They yelled "hey, what are y'all doing?". I leaned over the balcony and abruptly said that we were about to eat and NOW is not a good time. They asked what are WE having and I said WE are having grilled redfish. They piped back "that sounds good" and to my surprise, my bride chimed in and said that we only have enough for our company. I told them we'll have to catch up another time. They wanted to come up and say "hello" to everyone, but again, I said we are about to eat and everything is ready and I don't want it to get cold. The looked very surprised and said OK, we'll come back later. I emphasized again that we'll have to catch up another time and they took the walk of shame home. They weren't used to me being that abrupt and they certainly never heard my bride be that cold towards them. The rest of the weekend was pretty uneventful. This was just a band aid and did not fully address the problem, but I do plan on having a talk with them one on one when the time is right. Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions. If nothing else, it reaffirms that we are not the crazy ones in this situation and something definitely needs to be done, and it will be.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thell be back this weekend,lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You realize it, but I will say it anyway .... you did nothing wrong. 



Thinking back, the only places that I remember being as open as your neighbors want your place to be were young single people going to college who were rooming together to save expenses. 



Hopefully your neighbors can get past the pride and hurt feelings and you can remain friends.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Neighbors*



SetDaHook said:


> No. My wife's the hot one...


Thatâ€™s the reason. Send her to their house - problem solved!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

U DUN GOOOOD!
This comin' weekend, drop the hammer on 'em and it will be fixed once and for all... gotta strike while the iron is still hot and fresh in their minds.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I still think the 2X4 between the eyes will be required for them to get the message.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

LMAO....Been there, done that...MOST of us have been there, just some on the 'other' side...I moved north in 87 and met a 'friend' that invited myself/fam to his events...Fine with him/wife, but NOT his relatives....Found out thru the kids...No biggie, but....Now my part....I lived in Williamsburg(Mason Rd) in 78 until 85 and did some outdoor grilling/etc....One of the neighbors, who WAS a good friend, BUT a neighbor....Should say was a good neighbor, and a good aquaintance....Anyway, we had this 'problem'......We ended up inviting him and his wife(we all were young then) for dinner and through our meal, we basically explained(btw, the only time they came over UNINVITED was when I'd be in the back grilling or setting up for a gathering...Most of the time they were GREAT neighbors) that we have other neighbors too and when we WANT them, we INVITE them...We don't want them JUST coming over during fam gatherings etc...I know this sounds like 'beating around the bush', even to me, but it worked.....I will add though, that after that, we were JUST neighbors...We talked etc, but not much more...


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Run out of booze and ask them for $$, problem solved. Had a set of neighbors like this but I got lucky. He and his wife got in to a fight, he slapped her right in front of everyone, I broke his nose, once again, problem solved. We moved away years ago, my wife and his are still friends.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> Ranch, we've thought about that, but the way our property is configured, it's not feasible.
> 
> My wife and I joked about doing an outdoor flag to signal when it's ok for the neighbors to come over and when it's not. Kind of like the old Pancho's mexican buffet where you raised the flag to signal for the waiter to bring more food...LOL


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

trashcanslam said:


> lend them some money, you'll never see them again


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

hunterjck said:


> Thatâ€™s the reason. Send her to their house - problem solved!


Send her to MY house. Lol. I think you are on the right track.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Loan them money. They'll leave you alone. 


TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

When they move in and run your deer off.


----------

